# help! advice needed



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

my female beardie age 1 1/2 layed her eggs 16 days ago she has been fine till now, she isnt eating or drinking and all she does is sleep day and night, she has been like this for about a week, should i be worried or is she just in brumation? 

can anyone help 

thanks 

becca


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

well isnt brumation induced by temps that are too low or something?

what are your temps, are they right? might not be warm enough for her. :jump:


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi 

temps are fine i keep an eye on them eveyday, i have a male in the same tank and hes ok he not sleepy like she is, im probly worrying for nuffing but its not like her.


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

some good news she has taken some water, but the bad news is its coming out of the other end in seconds, what to do?:help:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Get her to a vet ASAP. Where her eggs fertile? she could have retained one.

Liz


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

omg realy, it was her first clutch of eggs so i dont know much about them i have someone looking after them, all i know is that we still have all 21, none have gone off yet.


----------



## redshazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

i really would get her to the vets asap.
make sure it is a reptile vet .
keep us updated


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

ok thanks guys i will


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok well even if they are fertile she could still retain. I would get her to your local reptile vet ASAP as she definately needs looking at.

Liz x


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

liz i cant get her in tonight, no one will see her till tomorrow morning, i found a rep vets in harold wood, going first thing?

im so worried that my little izzy whizz is ill


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Just a thought! Give her a warm bath (NOT HOT), this sometimes might get her system working to pass any eggs still inside! But still take to vets if this does something or not! :gasp:


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks matt, 

i have been bathing her on and off for a couple of days, but i guess theres still a possability that she might pass it, 

any suggestion is welcome 

you guys are the best :notworthy:


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Good luck with tomorrow! Hope she is ok!:2thumb:


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks matt, 

oh hope its not to usless now but i have a question?

would i be able to feel the egg/s?

i have just noticed a little bit of pinky stuff come out with the water, its a very small amount, its not normal : (


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

My chuckwalla recently laid eggs about a week and a half ago and is still going through the same process. taking her to the vets is a gd idea to check shes not egg bound or retaining any more eggs, sometimes u can feel them but in most cases only when there are alot of eggs left as they are very soft when inside her. 
I gave mine a 50:50 water:calcium/vit mix as she will have drained herself laying all the eggs, she will be very tired and sleep alot for the first week or so a full 48hrs after laying, mine has only just started to purk up and u can feed her a veggie blend mix or babyfood in a seringe i just blended her usually veggies to a paste with some extra water and calcium, she probably wont eat by herself for a while i also feed mine wax worms and meal worms which i cut the heads off and put in her mouth and she tends to give them a bit of a chew and swallows if she wants them. due to ur female being so week she wont eat on her own and its usually a gd idea to separate from the male for the first week and then reintroduce which is what i did and she is perking up now and i have seen signs of her eating little bits on her own now my seringe feeding has brought her strength back up.

The vet might tell u to do a similar thing along with any pet shops u may ask, its not unusual to not eat but the pink discharge u r seeing is a bit worrying but could be due to her not eating for so long and consuming her own body fat but check with the vets anyway and take a sample of faeces if possible because they might ask for one.

Hope she is as lucky as mine and gets better this mainly happens after a very first clutch of eggs and what u have been doing so far is brilliant but u need to get her eating again even if u have to help her. 

Gdluck if u want to know anything else i have used dnt hesitate to ask.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Take whatever "sample" of this you can with you to vets. This could also POSSIBLY be blood-stained mucus from perhaps parasites. The stress of laying may have caused any previously small parasite load to multiply. Good luck - hope she's ok


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

gizmossister said:


> My chuckwalla recently laid eggs about a week and a half ago and is still going through the same process. taking her to the vets is a gd idea to check shes not egg bound or retaining any more eggs, sometimes u can feel them but in most cases only when there are alot of eggs left as they are very soft when inside her.
> I gave mine a 50:50 water:calcium/vit mix as she will have drained herself laying all the eggs, she will be very tired and sleep alot for the first week or so a full 48hrs after laying, mine has only just started to purk up and u can feed her a veggie blend mix or babyfood in a seringe i just blended her usually veggies to a paste with some extra water and calcium, she probably wont eat by herself for a while i also feed mine wax worms and meal worms which i cut the heads off and put in her mouth and she tends to give them a bit of a chew and swallows if she wants them. due to ur female being so week she wont eat on her own and its usually a gd idea to separate from the male for the first week and then reintroduce which is what i did and she is perking up now and i have seen signs of her eating little bits on her own now my seringe feeding has brought her strength back up.
> 
> The vet might tell u to do a similar thing along with any pet shops u may ask, its not unusual to not eat but the pink discharge u r seeing is a bit worrying but could be due to her not eating for so long and consuming her own body fat but check with the vets anyway and take a sample of faeces if possible because they might ask for one.
> ...


thanks huni, i can only try my best to get her better, like you said vets is the best thing at the moment, the only thing is i cant get a faeces because its water but i will see what the vet says, i will keep intouch


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

jools said:


> Take whatever "sample" of this you can with you to vets. This could also POSSIBLY be blood-stained mucus from perhaps parasites. The stress of laying may have caused any previously small parasite load to multiply. Good luck - hope she's ok


i will try and get a sample its not gonna be easy, but i will try,

thanks for your help


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

ur welcome, hope she picks up : victory:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

becca26 said:


> i will try and get a sample its not gonna be easy, but i will try,
> 
> thanks for your help


If you can't get a sample the vet can do a cloacal wash if he feels it is necessary


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

How is she today?

Anna.


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi guys,

i took her to the vets thay have kept her in, im not very happy about it but its for the best, thay are taking some blood and rehydrating and feeding her up, poor little izzy looked so sad, i couldnt get a sample cause she didnt do any more for me to take, thay did say thay might do a xray if the bloods come back with anything, 

just have to wait now, i feel lost without her and has mad me feel like its my fault shes sick


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Im sure she will be fine! She is in the best place she can be at the mo!
Best wishes!
Let us know how she gets on!:2thumb:

fingers crossed for her!


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

My fingers are crossed for you hun .. Hope she's ok although i'm sure she will be! 

B xx


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Fingers crossed for izzy... Sorry I didnt get back to you earlier but my back has been so bad and we have visitors at the weekend.

If you need anything ie advice or such pm me or leave a message on our wall.

Liz x


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Fingers crossed for izzy... Sorry I didnt get back to you earlier but my back has been so bad and we have visitors at the weekend.
> 
> If you need anything ie advice or such pm me or leave a message on our wall.
> 
> Liz x


thanks liz your a star, 

hope your back gets better before the weekend


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the support guys,

i have spoken to the vet she said that izzy's blood has come back with no infection and she had an x-ray and there are no eggs, thay are going to give anabolic steroids, and antibiotics just in case. 

but she has got something wrong with her kidneys there not working properly im hoping that its just that she has had no fluid for so long, fingers crossed i will be bringing her home tomorrow.

i dont think its a good idea to let her breed again, any thoughts ?

i dont want to give my male up but if its the best thing to do for izzy then i will have to?


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

shes home and shes ok turns out she is in brumation :blush:
well atleast she is ok better to be safe than sorry,
she looks a bit fedup but better than she was :2thumb:

thanks for your help guys, i realy did appreciate it :notworthy:

i know who to come to next time, hope theres not nextime but you know hat i mean:2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Really glad all is well.


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

jools said:


> Really glad all is well.


thanks jools, i was so worried, but she home now no more worrying :2thumb:


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Very glad she ok and back with you all safe and sound!!!:2thumb:


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

matt1969 said:


> Very glad she ok and back with you all safe and sound!!!:2thumb:


 
thanks matt

she looks a little better and settled she will be back to herself in no time :2thumb:


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

*bad news*

Hi guys,

just to let you know izzy died yesterday morning, poor little thing never had a chance, the guy i got her from isnt happy that she has gone so he wants to get an autopsy done to find out why she went, i know its not gonna bring my little izzy back but i would like to know why, i feel like a failer and that there was something else i could of done, i just hope it wasnt something the vets missed cause i wount be happy 

thanks to all of you for all your help 

she will be missed

R.I.P my little izzy whizz 
sweet dreams 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Becca - I am so sorry - for you and poor little izzy. If you do have a pm done then I'm sure it will set your mind at rest that it wasn't your fault. RIP little one.


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

jools said:


> Oh Becca - I am so sorry - for you and poor little izzy. If you do have a pm done then I'm sure it will set your mind at rest that it wasn't your fault. RIP little one.


thank you hun, i hope so i just feel so bad 

R.I.P izzy


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Becca I am so sorry for your loss but, I am so pleased your getting a pm done on her. I really feel that something was missed.

Keep me up to date and Becca if you need me feel free to pm me.

Lizx


----------



## becca26 (Aug 5, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Becca I am so sorry for your loss but, I am so pleased your getting a pm done on her. I really feel that something was missed.
> 
> Keep me up to date and Becca if you need me feel free to pm me.
> 
> Lizx


thanks liz,

yer im not happy the vets should of picked something up i will keep you informed 

becca


----------

